# HTPC



## Rodny Alvarez (Apr 25, 2006)

I want to know if what i have its ok to build a HTPC
This is going to be for my living room not for my HT, hook to a 50" LED DLP Samsung TV



motherboard TF8200 A2+ 5.x http://www.biostar.com.tw/app/en/t-series/introduction.php?S_ID=353

Hard drives 3 1T and one 320 for the OS

OS win7 Ultimate

Memory CORSAIR 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM DDR2 1066 (PC2 8500)

CPU AMD Athlon 64 X2 6000 3.1GHz 1MB L2 Cache Socket AM2 89W 



I have a DVD burner but no bluray for now, Im looking at the Pioneer http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16827129051 

Thanks!! :T


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Way more than enough 
HTPC's really don't require all that much horsepower. It's more about HD space and trying to get quiet fans, PSU's and Video cards. And of course a case that fits your needs.


----------



## Rodny Alvarez (Apr 25, 2006)

what's a psu ? 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

> what's a psu ?


That would be the power supply.


----------



## Rodny Alvarez (Apr 25, 2006)

OK!!

I have a Ultra ULT-500P, do I need a bigger one?:huh:


----------



## ericld (Dec 19, 2009)

What you have is ok. But IMO it feels a waste of a HTPC. Kind of like buying a Ferrari to pick up the groceries. On board video is fine, but you will be left feeling frustrated as things start locking and stuttering. A cheap HDCP graphics card, and decent sound card, a mid level receiver and 5.1 will bring out the full potential. I would suggest a 4650, some are even silent, video card, and an ASUS HDAV1.3. You can route the HDMI through the sound card to get Dolby True HD sound. Add a bluray and PowerDVD 9, and you are set to go. You dont have to build a HTPC powerful, but you dont want it less than adequate.


----------



## Rodny Alvarez (Apr 25, 2006)

So whats the difference between Xonar HDAV1.3 Slim ($130) and XONAR HDAV1.3/DELUXE($230) :wave:


----------



## Rodny Alvarez (Apr 25, 2006)

Sorry!!!:doh:
I see now :whistling:


----------



## ericld (Dec 19, 2009)

The Deluxe comes with the front slot ports and controls. Not needed if you are threading it through a receiver.
I use Newegg for all my pc builds.


----------



## Rodny Alvarez (Apr 25, 2006)

I have some questions!:bigsmile:

how to figure out how big of power supply I need for HTCP or a server?
What do I need to build a server, lets say with 10 to 20 TB's?
Can I install a video card to the server so I can hook it up to my PJ ?
Thanks!!
:dontknow:


:T


----------

